# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Friends of Bill W

## RickyG

Outstanding meetings are currently being held every Tuesday and Friday evenings 6:00pm to 7:00pm.   There are also some impromptu morning meetings held on the beach, based on group consensus.

The meetings are held in the little building next to the church.  If you are facing the church front doors, it is to the left.

Contact info:

http://aa-stbarts.blogspot.com/

----------


## JEK

Another amazing ethereal shot. Thanks for the info on the meetings and congratulations.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Wow!  Is that the sun or the moon?

----------


## RickyG

> Wow!  Is that the sun or the moon?



The Zun..... Tuesday 8:42 am

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Noice!

----------


## BND

Lovely!  Thanks for the magic!

----------


## tim

The power of The Lord!

----------


## GramChop

> The power of The Lord!



Indeed!

----------


## NYCFred

Are they conducted in French or English?

Great shot, BTW...

----------


## RickyG

The meetings are small and conducted in english.  French speaking members have been encouraged to participate, but my understanding is that there is not much interest from the local residents?  This group greatly appreciates vacationing visitor participation.  At some points of the year, attendance can drop to just the group leader who remains available for those seeking fellowship.

----------


## Dr T

Thank you for posting this, Rick. Yes, AA meets twice weekly at the church in Gustavia Tuesday and Friday nights 6pm-7pm. We also meet every morning at 7.30am at various locations. Phone +590.690.65.61.22 for details. http://aa-stbarts.blogspot.fr/

----------


## JEK

Dr. T -- thanks for sharing. Posted the link in the Timeless Tips section of the Forum.

----------

